# brom is home!!



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

brom came home a little earlier than we were expecting. the family wanted us to take him last weekend but we convinced them to wait until today. he will be 6 weeks old on saturday. i know that he is super young but iorek is already helping him with his "puppy lessons" and they are getting along great. we decided on the name brom from the eragon books. i think it suits his "old soul" face. he needed a wise name. so far he has only had one accident in the house. he peed every time outside but he did 1/2 of a poopie inside! i handed him to my husband to take outside but he was trying to get the pup's leash and this and that and i was just telling him to take the pup out since he was in the middle of a poopie! my husband is not used to little puppies and he is so silly! he thinks that brom will run away without a leash. my husband is head over heels for him already!

here are some pictures from his first few hours here.

the happy big brother!



























already on their way to being best buds!









*more*


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

close up of that cutie face!!









going in for a cuddle!









attacking the camera strap









who can resist fuzzy puppy toes??









thank you for looking!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Brom is one cute pup Ioreksmom!! you can see he has gone to a good loving home.
Iorek is a gentle giant and is going to make a good big bro


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you 

we love him so much! iorek is beside himself he is so happy about this. only problem is he can't figure out why we got such a small doggy for him


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh goodness! what a little teddy bear cutie!! 
WoW, Iorek just went right for that big brother role, didn't he?! that's great! And those pictures are way too sweet!
*CONGRATS* to you, your hubby & Iorek!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh my gosh he is so cute! I LOVE the name you chose as well. Iorek looks like the best big bro a little pup could have!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks guys!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Aw look, puppy teeth! I don't envy you that aspect of puppiness but he is so cute. Iorek is doing such a great job with him...such a good big bubba!!!


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

AWwww!! Very cute! I am glad they are getting along well. Iorek looks so happy.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

What a sweetie. Thanks for the puppy fix times 1,000!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

iorek and brom are wrestling now. iorek is being so patient  he is a great dog! i hope that brom turns out like him


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> close up of that cutie face!!


Oh my goodness he has such a cute baby face! I seriously melted when I saw that.


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG precious! they both are beauuuuutiful! I LOVED the 'cuddle and preen' pic. that is so great that they are becoming best buds so fast.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Brom, I think that name is perfect 
What a cutie, can't wait to see him grow!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, I love him!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

He is adorable, and Iorek looks so patient!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Ioreksmom, now you've got the cutest dog _and_ the cutest puppy I've ever seen. Brom is gorgeous


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you guys


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations! He's such a little cutie, reminds me of Trent's itty bitty baby pictures.

You and Iorek are going to do great raising him. You've already put so much thought and work into this. Keep us updated on his growth and progress!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you  he is a handful but worth all the work we are putting in  iorek is doing such a great job, i am so proud of him


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

This is when I miss having brought my dogs home as adults...I don't have the "baby pictures" to share...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i wanted to adopt an adult dog from the spca but my husband really wanted to get a puppy. he was worried that the new dog would not get along with the cats and the ferrets. we got iorek at 4 1/2 months so we missed all of the really puppy stuff. while this is fun it really is a lot of work. our next doggy will for sure be an adult from a shelter. just not any time soon, i am at my dog limit right now!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

What a beautiful pup! Looks like he's fitting right in.


----------



## duckyboy1975 (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh my gosh he is adorable. But they do grow fast so cherish him while he is at this stage. Pretty soon he'll be needing a large dog bed like his bro.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm at my limit for animals too. Plus, Roxxy just doesn't want any more animals. I thought maybe it was because Daja was a female, but she gets snippy with the boy dogs at the park if they get too frisky. She is happy with the men in her life at the moment, so I promised her no more. As much as I am tempted, I couldn't afford any more anyway.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

poor Roxxy! at least she has a great mommy who loves her so much that she wouldn't bring home another animal


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dexter would love a little brother or sister -- but he'll have to wait at least another year. I'm super anxious, though. :3


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> poor Roxxy! at least she has a great mommy who loves her so much that she wouldn't bring home another animal


Nope I promised her that after Daja left. She has her life with Butch & Mort and she's satisfied with that. And so am I. I'm tempted but I've got a real good mix and I'm getting to old to keep up with snarky puppy brothers/sisters.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

after the night/morning that i am having right now i would recommend that no one ever gets a puppy again!! all adult dogs from here on out... 

*pries puppy teeth off iorek, couch, me, iorek, cushion, blanket, iorek, chair, daddy...all the while putting different toys in his mouth!!*

7-8 hours of sleep is only recommended right?! 4 will have to do


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> after the night/morning that i am having right now i would recommend that no one ever gets a puppy again!! all adult dogs from here on out...
> 
> *pries puppy teeth off iorek, couch, me, iorek, cushion, blanket, iorek, chair, daddy...all the while putting different toys in his mouth!!*
> 
> 7-8 hours of sleep is only recommended right?! 4 will have to do


Aahhh, the rantings of a sleep deprived mom...


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww, he is adorable!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Aahhh, the rantings of a sleep deprived mom...


hahahaha!! 



bnwalker2 said:


> Awwww, he is adorable!!


thank you


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Did you get any more sleep last night? It will get better...eventually.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

it is just night time here now  i am hoping for more sleep! i wanted to nap today but it was H-O-T so between dousing the ferrets and the pups with water, re-filling the ice in front of the fan in the ferret room, and melting on the couch i didn't really have time for much today!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Brom seems like the perfect name for him, he's too adorable! It was pretty hot in Toronto today as well, but it sure beats the rain storms. 

Wishing you a good nights sleep!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Tell iorek to take advantage of the fact that Brom is still a puppy- soon he'll be bigger than Iorek and he'll be bossying him around


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Locke said:


> Brom seems like the perfect name for him, he's too adorable! It was pretty hot in Toronto today as well, but it sure beats the rain storms.
> 
> Wishing you a good nights sleep!


thank you  i thought it was a good name too but my husband was iffy until he saw him the last time. i am glad we were able to agree so easily 

my parents live in toronto too and my mom was telling me how hot it was. blech! i don't miss living there at all! we have had about 10 super yucky hot days like this so far this summer and i am happy with only that many!!




Blizzard said:


> Tell iorek to take advantage of the fact that Brom is still a puppy- soon he'll be bigger than Iorek and he'll be bossying him around


iorek is having soooooo much fun! he will have lots more fun when brom gets bigger but for now he is being such a great big brother. they play "tug of war" which sort of ends up as iorek cleaning the floor with brom's butt! it is too cute, i will have to post a video. 

we are hoping for brom to end up around the same size as iorek. his mom was about 50 lbs before she got pregnant and the dad was around that same size too. although the mom is still young (oops babies, she is getting spayed soon) so she still may have a little growing to do, she is a little over a year old. i hope he is at least 50 lbs but 60 would be great. 60 lbs is our goal weight for iorek, he is too thin now but too active to get any weight on!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

He is WAY too cute, and Iorek is absolutely 100% gorgeous!! What breed is Brom? I think I missed it somewhere!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you  he is a german shepherd/ husky cross, but i find that he looks very gsd to my untrained eye  his mom is gsd and his dad is gsd/husky.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, that made a very very cute mix! He looks like such a big cuddle-bug.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

he is sooooo cuddly  i love it!


----------

